# Ryonet Offers Fourth Quarter Basic Screen Printing Workshops In Seven Locations



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Ryonet is offering its Screen Print Experience basic screen printing classes in seven locations across the country every month. (See following schedule.) The two-day workshops provide a comprehensive introduction to the textile screen printing process, from artwork and screen preparation to press setup, printing techniques and cleanup. You’ll learn about software and film output options, spot- and four-color process (CMYK) and simulated process printing, as well as water based and discharge printing and foil applications. 

Classes, held in the shops of partnering Ryonet printers, feature discussions and demonstrations from industry veterans, as well as hands-on participation. They run 9 a.m.-5 p.m. Friday and Saturday. 

Included with registration are the Ryonet screen printing class book and note-taking materials, instructional DVD, blank T-shirts for practice printing and lunch on both days. In accordance with safety requirements and labor laws, the class is open only to those 16 years or older. Register at Screen Printing Classes And Courses | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet.

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit Screen Printing Supplies & Equipment | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet.

Ryonet Fourth Quarter 2016 Basic Screen Printing Workshops

October
Oct. 14-15, 2016 Farmingdale, N.Y.
Oct. 14-15, 2016 Shreveport, La.
Oct. 21-22, 2016 Cincinnati, Ohio
Oct. 28-29, 2016 Keller, Texas (Dallas-Fort Worth area)
Oct. 28-29, 2016 Naples, Fla.
Oct. 28-29, 2016 Vancouver, Wash.

November
Nov. 4-5, 2016 Farmingdale, N.Y.
Nov. 11-12, 2016 Chicago, Ill.
Nov. 11-12, 2016 Shreveport, La.
Nov. 18-19, 2016 Keller, Texas (Dallas-Fort Worth area)
Nov. 18-19, 2016 Vancouver, Wash.

December
Dec. 2-3, 2016 Cincinnati, Ohio
Dec. 2-3, 2016 Farmingdale, N.Y.
Dec. 9-10, 2016 Naples, Fla.
Dec. 9-10, 2016 Shreveport, La.
Dec. 9-10, 2016 Vancouver, Wash.
Dec. 16-17, 2016 Keller, Texas (Dallas-Fort Worth area)


----------

